# I know fire sprinkers are off topic,but ::::



## cda (Dec 22, 2009)

Subject: CBS Early Show this Wednesday

The Home Fire Sprinkler Coalition has been working with the CBS Early Show and Danny Lipford to prepare a fire safety/fire sprinkler segment that will air this Wednesday, December 23rd, 7 to 9 a.m. This will be a live segment in a home in LaGrange Park, IL, with fire sprinklers protecting the living room. Two weeks ago, we taped a house fire without sprinklers in Brentwood, TN. That tape will be shown first, then CBS will go live to demonstrate how sprinklers would have made a difference.

In addition to his appearances on the CBS Early Show, Danny Lipford has a syndicated TV show called Today's Homeowner. Below is Danny Lipford's release about the segment.

This story will also be posted on the CBS Early Show web site along with a link to HFSC's Web site.

Please keep in mind that breaking news can affect the scheduling/airing of this story.

Enjoy safe and happy holidays.


----------



## JBI (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: I know fire sprinkers are off topic,but ::::

Thanks for the heads up cda.

Now if I can just remember to set my recorder for tomorrow morning...


----------

